#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What do you think makes a person intelligent?

## Moana

Hi Guys!

intelligence is not merely being a mathematics wizard or science expert. Although being an expert definitely tells that person is intelligent because it has all the components of intelligence such as sharp memory, observational power, analytical thinking, and concentration but does not have emotional intelligence. 

WHAT DO ARETHE FACTORS YOU REALLY THINK MAKES A PERSON CLEVER?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Guys!
> 
> intelligence is not merely being a mathematics wizard or science expert. Although being an expert definitely tells that person is intelligent because it has all the components of intelligence such as sharp memory, observational power, analytical thinking, and concentration but does not have emotional intelligence. 
> 
> WHAT DO ARETHE FACTORS YOU REALLY THINK MAKES A PERSON CLEVER?


Intelligent people adapt to different situations, they are open minded,they have self-control and they very well know how much they don't know.

----------

